# What do you pay to dump home construction debris? $75, $25 per carload or 0.10  cents/lb?



## Don2222 (May 24, 2014)

Hello

My contractor remodeled our bath and left all the construction debris under our deck outside!
He had no way to dispose of it!

Burning all the wood is one option. Lots of old moldings and casings and some hollow wooden doors.

Our town's 20 year contract to take residential construction debris ran out so they will not take anything!

There is a private commercial dump in town where there is a stream of huge trucks going in and out all day.
They do $75 per car load but the town made a deal. So if you go to the town hall and wait in line, you can get a pass for $25 per car load! However time is money too!

The other day I went to a city dump, no residential dump sticker needed.
They just charge 10 Cents per lb. That seems much more reasonable. Wish we could get that!

*So What do you pay and how complex is your system?
*
See pics of this one below:
Click to Enlarge
PS. Diane is a very nice Weigh Master!


----------



## Enzo's Dad (May 24, 2014)

get a dumpster deliverd, and go big that way you could get rid of any other junk around the house. in my 7 years of remodeling i have gon through 5 20 yard dumpsters..


----------



## Don2222 (May 24, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> get a dumpster deliverd, and go big that way you could get rid of any other junk around the house. in my 7 years of remodeling i have gon through 5 20 yard dumpsters..



How much did that cost?


----------



## Enzo's Dad (May 24, 2014)

depends on the size, usually from $150 to $350 ..20 yards is huge but i have gutted an entire house so it adds up fast.


----------



## woodgeek (May 24, 2014)

I just bag it in demo bags, and throw out a bag a week all summer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 24, 2014)

All the waste wood that is not pressure treated or painted goes in the wood stove. Metal goes to the recycle center and everything else goes out with the garbage if it fits in the can. If it dont fit. i make it fit.
PS  Thats the first time i ever heard of a contractor that leaves the debris for the homeowner to deal with.


----------



## gzecc (May 25, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> All the waste wood that is not pressure treated or painted goes in the wood stove. Metal goes to the recycle center and everything else goes out with the garbage if it fits in the can. If it dont fit. i make it fit.
> PS  Thats the first time i ever heard of a contractor that leaves the debris for the homeowner to deal with.


 
Getting rid of the debris is a cost that some customers just don't want to pay for. I give them the option. On small jobs, its usually left behind when people see the cost of a small dumpter or a bagster.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 25, 2014)

I'm a contractor and generally the standard is having a dumpster delivered. It's amazing how much debris accumulates on even the smallest jobs. On jobs I get where money is a little tighter and the job is small I will load up my pickup and go to the recycling center in my town. They typically charge me by the truck load, $35.


----------



## Swedishchef (May 25, 2014)

Where I live each household is allowed to 1500 lbs / calendar year for dump drop offs. If you go over, I think it's about 10 cents/lb.

However we have a program (that I DO NOT SUPPORT): every 6 months (may and november), you can put bigger items roadside and they will be picked up (appliances, mattresses, etc). But this removal goes to a 3rd party and costs over $200 000. And not to mention weeks before the pickup dates people start piling large amounts of junk roadside...ick. People should just get rid of it themselves...

Andrew


----------



## Grisu (May 25, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> However we have a program (that I DO NOT SUPPORT): every 6 months (may and november), you can put bigger items roadside and they will be picked up (appliances, mattresses, etc). But this removal goes to a 3rd party and costs over $200 000. And not to mention weeks before the pickup dates people start piling large amounts of junk roadside...ick. People should just get rid of it themselves...



They will get rid off that stuff by just dumping it somewhere. In the end, pulling those things out from there will cost more than $200,000. In my hometown, they also went for a few years to charging for large item disposal. It was incredible how much of that stuff was suddenly found dumped along the roadside.  It id not take long and they went back to free pickup a few times a year.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 25, 2014)

Appliances  and any type of scrap metal can be cashed in at any recycle business at about 10c a pound. People do this for a living around here. Almost daily i see a truck go by with 10-20 appliances headed for the recycle center. Its so profitable kids are stealing man hole covers from the streets to cash in.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 25, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Appliances  and any type of scrap metal can be cashed in at any recycle business at about 10c a pound. People do this for a living around here. Almost daily i see a truck go by with 10-20 appliances headed for the recycle center. Its so profitable kids are stealing man hole covers from the streets to cash in.


Funny, at our recycle center the waste contractor gets paid to remove the scrap steel and the town still charges it's own residents to bring it in. Both the town and the waste contractor are getting paid! 

I go to the scrap yard myself if I have a trips worth or I CL ad the scrap if it's a small amount.


----------



## Swedishchef (May 25, 2014)

Grisu said:


> They will get rid off that stuff by just dumping it somewhere. In the end, pulling those things out from there will cost more than $200,000. In my hometown, they also went for a few years to charging for large item disposal. It was incredible how much of that stuff was suddenly found dumped along the roadside.  It id not take long and they went back to free pickup a few times a year.


Never thought about that happening.. Very valid point!


----------



## bsruther (May 25, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Where I live each household is allowed to 1500 lbs / calendar year for dump drop offs. If you go over, I think it's about 10 cents/lb.
> 
> However we have a program (that I DO NOT SUPPORT): every 6 months (may and november), you can put bigger items roadside and they will be picked up (appliances, mattresses, etc). But this removal goes to a 3rd party and costs over $200 000. And not to mention weeks before the pickup dates people start piling large amounts of junk roadside...ick. People should just get rid of it themselves...
> 
> Andrew



We have a county program that has designated garbage weekends in April and October. The drop off point is less than a mile from my house and there's a garbage truck and three huge dumpsters set up. There's also a guy with a backhoe for anything that's too heavy to lift. 
I usually have a project every winter. This winter was the living room, last was a bathroom and the one before that was another bathroom. I've taken everything from bathtubs to trailers full of ceramic tile and bricks. If it's not toxic and not an appliance, they take it.

I'm spoiled now although I can empathize with the OP. I did a total upstairs rehab, among others things on our last house and it was frustrating finding ways of disposing of debris. In the end, I found it was much cheaper to rent a dumpster than haul it to the dump myself. Although, one bathroom doesn't sound like a lot of debris. Even with bathtub, toilet and tiles it wouldn't seem like enough to fill a small dumpster.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 25, 2014)

Never dumped construction debris but a few years ago I took a load of my rotted stack pallets to the dump when I changed them out for new ones. Trailer would only hold eleven of them. They made me go over the scale and charged me six bucks and change to dump the things.

Came home and built a burn pit.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 25, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Appliances  and any type of scrap metal can be cashed in at any recycle business at about 10c a pound. People do this for a living around here. Almost daily i see a truck go by with 10-20 appliances headed for the recycle center. Its so profitable kids are stealing man hole covers from the streets to cash in.



Three years ago I sold three grand worth scrap value of telecom cables and cords to a recycle outfit here. They got license number, required ID and did everything but fingerprint me. I told them I was probably the only guy that had been there in a year that had the invoices from when I bought the stuff. The guy said I was probably right.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Three years ago I sold three grand worth scrap value of telecom cables and cords .


Thats a lot of cable.


----------



## JustWood (May 26, 2014)

1.675 cents/lb at landfill here. 2.175 cents/lb at transfer stations. 
Surrounding counties 3-5 cents/lb. Some surrounding counties also have an environmental fee per truck across scale. $35 each + tonnage rate.


----------



## bassJAM (May 27, 2014)

I've never looked at the cost to dump, each township in my county sponsors a "clean up days" weekend where you can take just about anything and they'll take it.  There's several dumpsters set up, and a front end loader to help  you get it out of your truck/trailer and into the dumpster.

Sadly even with that a lot of people just dump things on the side of the road.  My parents live along a small river, and all summer long people stop along the road upstream from them and dump trash (old couches, roofing materials, windows, insulation).  There isn't a house around to see it happening, and when the river floods it's all taken downstream to my parents place.  The dump location is on the county line, so every year my parents end up fighting both counties to try to get it cleaned up since both counties are SURE the trash is on the other county's property.


----------



## Badfish740 (May 27, 2014)

In my county 1/2 ton pickup loads are $22.  Not sure what they charge for 3/4 and 1 tons.  It doesn't really matter what you weigh either.  I've gone there with the bed loaded to the rails and with an entire 8x8 plywood shed cut into sections and stacked 3' higher than the cab and held down with ratchet straps-it was the same charge each time.  I practically start crying when I go to the county transfer station sometimes.  The amount of metal I see people bringing and PAYING to get rid of is unreal.  They have signs all over saying "NO SCAVENGING ON TIPPING FLOOR."  The workers of course pull the metal off to the side as the folks are unloading.  I've seen people bring in cast aluminum patio sets, copper pipe/flashing/gutters, etc...  Little do they know if they went just a little further down the highway there's a scrapyard that would pay THEM for the stuff.  I've thought about camping outside the gate on the public road on Saturdays and catching folks as they come in so as not to run afoul of the scavenging rules.


----------



## festerw (May 27, 2014)

Last time I went here it was $20/ton.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 27, 2014)

These recycle centers are great. I even got rid of my chipper. I just drop off take the brush and limbs to  the center and pick up a ton of already finished compost in the same trip. No waiting 6 weeks for compost.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (May 27, 2014)

.20/lb. In my town. Others charge by truck load or size of pile, eyeballed, no scales ($15-50). One town gets $24/square for shingles. All debris needs to be disposed of in the town it's generated in, unless using a private pay facility,  but nearest one is nearly an hour away.
Dumpsters $350 +/- for a 15 yard w weight limit. 
Waste management dumpster bag, $220 and you can stuff it,  tight to pack, but high weight limits. With a little effort, great easy solution that doesn't destroy a yard or driveway. 

As a contractor,  clean up and debris disposal is always included and noted in any proposals. It's a factor of every project we do, new construction is probably the cleanest, at least you can plan accordingly to minimize waste and a lot of scraps are kindling worthy.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jun 14, 2014)

I pay 125 to dump my 19 yard dump truck at the dump, or around $265 for a 10 yard roll off dumpster or 365 for a 20 yard roll off. I can have them move the roll off from on job to another for $20 but after you have it for 2 weeks they charge $1.50 day more


----------



## brian89gp (Jun 14, 2014)

Right around $300 for a 30 yard roll off.  For truck loads I take it to a recycling place that sorts through it and they charge a flat $51 for 0.5-1.5 tons (which the average pickup load usually falls in this range)


----------



## moey (Jun 16, 2014)

Our town just eyeballs what you have unless its a predefined amount. I learned to bring something that is a predefined amount and they do not charge you for the rest or charge you very little. I filled a 5 * 8 trailer this weekend with building debris scrap wood it was pretty full. I threw a microwave on top which is $5 to get rid of. Person charged me $7 to get rid of it all.


----------



## TMonter (Jun 19, 2014)

We're on a yearly metering system here and a solid waste disposal fee is added to the property tax bill. As long as you don't exceed a yearly set amount you don't get charged extra.

I take a load of 3-6 32 Gallon garbage cans to the transfer station every 4-6 weeks and then the occasional yard debris and tree trimmings which gets ground up for fuel at the transfer station. I can't remember what the yearly tonnage limit is before you get charged more but I do know I've never even come close to exceeding it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 23, 2014)

While renovating our house slowly ... a room at a time ... I usually broke down the trash into pieces that would fit into the 55 gallon trash can and it went out with the weekly trash ... a bit more work and slower process as it couldn't all go at once.


----------



## lazeedan (Jun 28, 2014)

I paid $28 for a pick up load (short bed) just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mass_burner (Jun 28, 2014)

I take it to my mother in law's house, they take anything curbside.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jun 28, 2014)

I can get a 30 yd can delivered for $150 and $80/ton disposal... and I can throw pretty much anything in it that isn't hazardous or a free flowing liquid....  considering how much my town charges ($25 for a mattress!)  it's gonna be money well spent when I gut the plaster from the unused upstairs bedrooms.

for general household stuff... I just bring it to my dad's dumpster at his business.... I know the dumping schedule, and the way we look at it, the thing might as well be full when dumped since it costs the same full or empty.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jun 29, 2014)

on the scrap metal front.... I don't know why anyone would ever pay the town dump to get rid of metal... I keep heavy steel trashcans at my house that I just keep tossing scrap into (sorting as I go). when they're full... off to the scrap yard I go


----------

